

Stripe: new mobile libraries and Parse integration - zt
https://stripe.com/blog/mobile-updates

======
kirinan
This is awesome! Although, I think you should add that selling digital content
in your app via this will cause your app to violate ToC's for Android and iOS
as they already have in payment schemes for digital content. However, for
physical purchases, this is a huge value add and makes life much easier for
people! As a side thought, I wonder if this opens up competition for Square
(maybe make an app that accepts payments only by taking a picture of a credit
card?). I don't know if it does or not, but its worth some thought.

~~~
pc
(I work at Stripe.)

Yep, we include such a warning in the docs:
<https://stripe.com/docs/mobile/ios>.

As for Square, they're for in-store transactions. We're not targeting that
segment at all.

~~~
kirinan
Cool! I should rtfm once in awhile before I post! I just didn't want anyone to
start a project only to have it removed for ToS violations! This is really
cool, and excited to see what people build with it.

